

How to keep the lid on a good idea - jl
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5b8950b4-55d3-11dc-b971-0000779fd2ac.html

======
jl
I was quoted in this article, but the point I really wanted to make (that
ended up on the cutting room floor obviously) was that a startup should be
more concerned about the 3-person startup working on the same thing than an
investor or big company stealing their idea.

~~~
run4yourlives
In other words, worrying more about someone else executing the idea better
than someone else simply knowing the idea, right?

~~~
juwo
it is highly possible you may get the idea first but an experienced larger
company will almost always execute better than you.

No easy answers.

BTW ideas are worthless only if you dont want to allocate a value to them.

[http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/05/ideas-are-worthless-w...](http://juwo-
works.blogspot.com/2007/05/ideas-are-worthless-wrong-ideas-can.html)

~~~
run4yourlives
>but an experienced larger company will almost always execute better than you.

I'd love to see but one example of that, actually. IMO larger companies don't
execute faster or better. About the only thing they do better is market.

------
henning
It probably doesn't matter whether someone hears about your ideas, actually.
It's tremendous hubris and a non sequitur to think that someone will overhear
your idea, immediately think it's fantastic, and go and start a successful
company based on that, leaving you totally unable to act.

"Don't worry about people stealing your ideas. If your ideas are any good,
you'll have to ram them down people's throats."

Ideas aren't "worthless" but there's tons to building a successful company
besides building the right product for the right audience at the right time.

------
edw519
For Web2.0, this issue is quickly becoming unimportant. It only takes 1 or 2
people and a couple of computers to build something earth shattering. By the
time you need capital, you should be at least 6 months ahead of any potential
competition. If not, go back and code some more.

